
Cork-based Apple contractors 'who heard chat on Siri' lose jobs - frabbit
https://www.independent.ie/irish-news/300-corkbased-apple-contractors-who-heard-chat-on-siri-lose-jobs-38447198.html
======
bumbledraven
HN title:

> Apple lays off 5% of Irish employees with 1 week's notice

Where does 5% figure come from? It's not in the article. And they're
contractors, not employees. The actual title of the article is:

> 300 Cork-based Apple contractors 'who heard chat on Siri' lose jobs

~~~
dang
Yes, we've reverted to the article title now.

Submitters: please follow the site guidelines. They include: " _Please use the
original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don 't editorialize._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
rad_gruchalski
“We've all been laid off after the scandal, with no protection against this.
More than 300 at once just in Cork, with no redundancy, just one week's
notice.”

Welcome to the world of a contractor.

~~~
stevewodil
Surprised they got any notice at all, it's very uncommon for a company to give
formal notice before terminating employees for fear of malicious
behvaior...unless there's a law for this

~~~
nmstoker
This is in Europe so there's bound to be a law. In the UK it's 1 week minimum
notice period for redundancy and I wouldn't be surprised if it were the same
in Ireland.

~~~
floatingatoll
Does their two weeks of paid leave count towards that week?

~~~
ahje
In the Nordic countries employees can't be forced to take their paid leave
during their notice period. It's all based on EU regulations, so I would
assume there are similar rules on Ireland.

------
kerng
Title is wrong, can HN or OP change it please?

Its nice if the title is the real one because most often it actually reflects
the content better, otherwise its clickbait and hoping for random upvotes.

This is not about employees, its contractors for instance.

~~~
floatingatoll
The mods respond rapidly to emails to the address in the footer for these.
I’ll send one now.

------
KiDD
Isn't it one of those contractors that spoke out about it? Now they are angry
they lost their jobs... Makes Sense

------
rescue_dont_buy
Sounds like the life of a contractor. Anyone else work in consulting here? Any
backup plans if the recession comes sooner than later?

~~~
ahje
Saving some extra money to make sure I can pay the interest on my mortgage
even if someone botches my welfare pay-outs for a few months. Also looking for
alternate business ideas and trying to find smaller contracts spread over more
clients in order to reduce the impact of losing a large client.

------
5822130027
The Irish government should increase land rent under apple HQ by 5% and give
them 1 week notice.

~~~
ericmay
I am not a fan of reactionary comments like this, given that Apple laid off
300 people (with pay) out of 6,000 people they employ, and those people were
transcribing Siri conversations at that.

~~~
5822130027
> I am not a fan of reactionary comments like this

How is it reactionary ? Apple hasn't been paying EU taxes, its just
readjusting past wrongs.

> given that Apple laid off 300 people (with pay) out of 6,000 people they
> employ,

Apple is not employing people out of charity, I am not sure why we should
celebrate a multinational providing jobs to people, it's like celebrating when
the postman successfully delivers your mail.

> those people were transcribing Siri conversations at that.

So they deserve no dignity ?

Apple is the richest company in the world, not your struggling SMB, they can
afford to treat their workers better.

